# The Future? Stressful!



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

HI I have read many people's accounts of directly relating their condition to stress, I believe this to be true. But not a severe in my case as others might think of in their cases. Anyway one of the things that bother my is the fact that after school I will have to get a job immediately since I need insurance to pay for these medications! You know your parents insurance will only pay for their child until they are out of school. And since that is fast apporaching for me that is a little scary. Wondered if this specific thought had crossed any of your minds. -Luke


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

yes.. of course! this is my last undergrad year.. cost of drugs has definately crossed my mind.. so i'm staying on to do my Masters.. (buy myself two more years of that drug plan). lol.. okay, there are other motivations behind that..honestly, once i'm done school, i've got $300/month minimum payment for loans.. the drugs on top of this!! and rent and all that which i will obviously have to continue paying!!even now, my drug plan doesn't cover stuff like mag.oxide, chlorophyll, fibre supplements (all 8 kinds in my cupboard). i almost spend the same amount on supplements as i do on food!!*sigh*here's to (still) being young.-meg


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes, I hear you on that. I'm graduating in about three weeks, and I also am going on to do my masters. I really want to go out there and get a job though. The desire to be working and do get out on my own exceeds my apprehensions.


----------

